# Modifier for CPT 36569



## jcruz (Apr 12, 2011)

We are being denied payment due to lacking modifier for cpt 36569 from FirstCare Medicare.  Any suggestions as to which modifier should be used?


----------



## LindaEV (Apr 15, 2011)

Unless this was done with in a global period...I can't think of what modifier it would need. I'd give them a call if I were you and see what they have to say.


----------

